

Ask: Is there something like Hacker News in Spanish or other languages? - Gepser

I speak English but in the case I&#x27;ll write an App just in Spanish (example: something to learn English) where do I have to publish it? There is something like HN in Spanish? I know, this is not probably the best place to ask that but maybe some one knows.
======
rl12345
Brazil: [http://www.startupnews.com.br](http://www.startupnews.com.br)

launched just a couple weeks ago.

~~~
itssrobert
The best plataform ever.

~~~
rl12345
good to see brazilians strong in HN :) we're going to conquer the world!

------
GFischer
There's a Slashdot clone in Spanish, I don't frequent it, but I'd try there:

[http://barrapunto.com/](http://barrapunto.com/)

------
meerita
Barrapunto was important, but now is so boring sophisticated web. I prefer the
simplicity of HN, to be honest.

~~~
Gepser
well, it looks so complicated, it doesn't have the simplicity of HN and also
is doesn't look like the news are up to date.

~~~
meerita
It was the Slashdot of its time. But then, a website called Meneame.net (Digg
like) took over it leading them a bare few active users. Meneame design-
feature like was more easy and interesting than the old ones. They died the
same way Slashdot did against Digg.

------
brunopazzim
The brazilian one is pretty nice :)

